# Arctic Fox Jigs



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Making some more jigs...1/4 oz arctic fox. Owner 1/0 2x strong hooks. Shad pattern for freshwater. 

:fishing:


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Is that the chub head mold?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

narfpoit said:


> Is that the chub head mold?


Egg head with collar and barb.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Nice so it can take a soft plastic trailer pretty easily then. very cool. I could use that in about a 1/2 oz to vertical jig some freshwater striper for sure.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Nice looking jig for certain!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

narfpoit said:


> Nice so it can take a soft plastic trailer pretty easily then. very cool. I could use that in about a 1/2 oz to vertical jig some freshwater striper for sure.


Yep, 3 or 4" curly tail would be about right. I'm actually going to push some this spring for striper.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Made a couple more.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

To bad that mold does not have a flat spot for mounting the eyes on. I guess you could tap it with a hammer a few times before painting.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I've had great luck with super glue on the back, in any gaps and then a clear coat. Can always do hand painted eyes, too.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

what are you using for clear coat?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

CSI Seal-Coat.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Alright you got me motivated to knock out a few. I am using some new synthetics that I just got last week. Have not seen them in the water yet but I really like the way tie. I am getting major flair from the ball on the banana head jig so I may lay down a few more underwraps to get a more streamlined bait. My goal for the bottom one is to match a blue back herring but it is looking more like a bunker profile. The material is so long I decided to try an ell sized jig too. I think I need some olive colored material to get the color right but I think I got the profile down at least.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice work! Yeah a thread base might help. Also a touch of super glue or UV glue if you have it in the beginning of the hair then pull it into the profile you want works, too. Anything else takes too long to dry for me. Will be hard of course but hey they're not gumming on it anyway.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

good idea I do have the UV clear cure goo stuff.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

narfpoit said:


> good idea I do have the UV clear cure goo stuff.


I'm considering taking the plunge on that stuff. Do you have any of the thin? I'm looking for something that penetrates the layers of thread and doesn't just give a top coat.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I have not tried the thin yet. THe thing about penetration is that the light would also have to penetrate to be able to cure so the thin is more for giving a thin gloss coat not penetration. If you do want to go that route buy a cheap UV led flashlight from ebay. Any of the ones based one the 501b flashlight in UV will work. The standard white flashlights are great to have too so I just got a few of the rechargeable batteries plus the UV and a couple of the white flashlights all pretty cheap.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

A customer got a nice freshwater striped one while bass fishing last week on the 1/4 oz shad gray/white. :fishing:


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Use a file to make a flat spot for the eye. It takes a second to do it not a lot of glue and time.


----------

